# Zona de Testes do Forum



## Luis Rafael (9 Fev 2021 às 16:37)

Boas, não encontro nenhuma zona para fazer testes de post etc.

Um abraço.


----------



## Luis Rafael (9 Fev 2021 às 16:38)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Boas, não encontro nenhuma zona para fazer testes de post etc.
> 
> Um abraço.


----------



## Renato Fernandes (10 Fev 2021 às 17:02)




----------



## Luis Rafael (13 Fev 2021 às 17:11)

Renato Fernandes disse:


>



Olá Renato Fernandes,

Se precisar de ajuda para inserir foto ou outra situação com o fórum é só dizeres. 

Um abraço.


----------



## Luis Rafael (15 Fev 2021 às 18:43)

[url=https://imgur.com/Kl37zCc]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Renato Fernandes (15 Fev 2021 às 18:48)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Olá Renato Fernandes,
> 
> Se precisar de ajuda para inserir foto ou outra situação com o fórum é só dizeres.
> 
> Um abraço.



olá,

já lhe apanhei o jeito 

obrigado


----------



## Luis Rafael (15 Fev 2021 às 18:51)

Quem precisa de ajuda sou eu, passo a vida a carregar no botão da foto em vez do link. 

Um abraço


----------



## Luis Rafael (20 Fev 2021 às 19:45)

6


----------

